# Anyone know where this image is from?



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Does anyone know where this image originates from or the name of the artist?










It has a Dan Scott look about it but I can't see it on his site.

http://www.danscottart.com/Warhammer.html


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Its by Dan Wheaton http://www.carbonmatter.com/art.html. He has done at least four pieces for warhammer now, which all look amazing.( they can be found at the bottom of the linked page.)


----------



## juddski (Nov 3, 2008)

i thought i seen some thing similar in the gallery?


----------

